# Top 5 MUFE products!



## Steel Magnolia (May 30, 2010)

If you had to pick your favourite 5 products from MUFE, what would they be?


----------



## Junkie (May 30, 2010)

HD foundation
Mat Velvet Foundation
Duo Mat powder compact
#92 eyeshadow
Full Cover concealer


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 30, 2010)

HD Setting Powder 
HD Foundation
Diamond Shadows
Flash Color
Lipsticks

Had to keep it general since I haven't used a ton of different MUFE colors.. Although everything I get from MUFE, I love.


----------



## Susanne (May 30, 2010)

Unfortunately MUFE is not available here, but I love:

Eyeshadow #92
5 Cream Camouflage palette #01
HD Microperfecting Primer in #01 green
Flash Colour Eyeshadow
Mat Velvet+ foundation


----------



## mac_aiken (May 30, 2010)

I am just now getting into MUFE but I love these:

HD primer in Blue
Aqua Creams
e/s in #92
Aqua liner pencils (both lip and eye)
Flash colors


----------



## MissAlexisDDD (May 30, 2010)

Every single MUFE product. <3 <3 <3 Can't limit it down to five!


----------



## winwin (May 30, 2010)

Been using MUFE for awhile. I love thier

HD Foundation
HD Microperfecting Primer in Green
Full Cover Concealer
Aqua Eyes Liner
Aqua Creams


----------



## Ikara (May 30, 2010)

HD foundation
eyeshadows (but diamond eyeshadows are def not on my top picks)
sculpting powder
diamond cream (most gorgeous sheen on skin ever!)
aqua liners


----------



## CandeeNova (May 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Steel Magnolia* 

 
_If you had to pick your favourite 5 products from MUFE, what would they be?_

 
 HD foundation
Duo mate powder
HD microfinish powder
HD blush
Aqua liner pencils


----------



## shontay07108 (May 30, 2010)

Face & Body Foundation
Full Cover Concealer
HD Concealer
Eyebrow Corrector
Aqua Eyes Pencils


----------



## genduk26 (May 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlexisDDD* 

 
_Every single MUFE product. <3 <3 <3 Can't limit it down to five!_

 





only 5 ???? it's not easy but i'll try...

All matte e/s
star powder
flash color
aqua cream
aqua eyes pencils


----------



## Cinci (May 30, 2010)

1. Mat Velvet Foundation
2. HD Concealer
3. HD Foundation
4. Star Powder


5. I havent trie them yet, but if they are good as I am hoping, the Aqua Creams will be my number 5


----------



## ..kels* (May 30, 2010)

1. Aqua Black Creme Shadow - Definitely my number one favourite! Wayyy better than MAC Fluidline and amazing as an eyeshadow base.
2. Flash Palette
3. HD Concealer
4. HD Powder
5. Sens'eyes Cleanser

Oh gosh I could keep going... 5 definitely isn't enough!


----------



## MzzRach (May 30, 2010)

Super Mat loose powder
Super Lip Gloss (sticky, but the wear is *unbelievable*)
Lift Concealor
Full Coverage Concealor
Powder Eye Shadow


----------



## genduk26 (May 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *..kels** 

 
_1. Aqua Black Creme Shadow - Definitely my number one favourite! Wayyy better than MAC Fluidline and amazing as an eyeshadow base.
2. Flash Palette
3. HD Concealer
4. HD Powder
5. Sens'eyes Cleanser

Oh gosh I could keep going... *5 definitely isn't enough!*_

 
i know ..... can I add 5 more?


----------



## genduk26 (May 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Super Mat loose powder
Super Lip Gloss (sticky, but the wear is *unbelievable*)
Lift Concealor
Full Coverage Concealor
Powder Eye Shadow_

 
Hi Rachel


----------



## MzzRach (May 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *genduk26* 

 
_Hi Rachel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hey Sandra


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 30, 2010)

Lift concealer
Mat velvet foundation
#92, 9 eyeshadows
diamond cream


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 31, 2010)

only 5??

- All their matte eyeshadows
- pencil liners
- HD foundation
- F&B foundation
- Primer in #0


----------



## Vanistar (Nov 8, 2010)

-HD concealer
  	-Eyeshadow #92
  	-Duo Mat powder compact
  	-Sens'eyes Cleanser


----------



## kittykit (Nov 8, 2010)

HD Foundation
  	Super Matte Loose Powder
  	HD Microfinish Powder
  	Full Cover Concealer 
  	Aqua Eyeliners


----------



## gobayram (Nov 9, 2010)

HD Foundation
  	HD Powder
  	Double Ended brush
  	Full Cover Concealer
  	Aqua Creams


----------



## Romina1 (Feb 10, 2011)

HD Foundation
  	HD Primer in Neutral
  	Full coverage concealer
  	HD powder (at night, without being photographed)
  	A couple of matte e/s


----------



## Maddam Liana (Feb 10, 2011)

#92 eye shadow
  	HD Setting Powder
  	HD Foundation in 165
  	Diamond Powder
  	MUFE Anti-shine

  	I <3 MUFE


----------



## Brii343 (Feb 15, 2011)

HD Foundation
  	Full coverage concealer 
  	Due mat in 218


----------



## lenchen (Mar 1, 2011)

top 5 MUFE products

  	1. Face and Body foundation
  	2. HD foundation
  	3. Mat Velvet +
  	4. Camofluage concealer
  	5. full cover concealer
  	 I love MUFE !!!
  	I also like the aqua eyes pencils..


----------



## Tiarra (Mar 7, 2011)

All of my face products are Make Up For Ever. Until I buy a Temptu...

  	HD Foundation
  	Lift Concealer
  	HD Microperfecting Primer in Caramel
  	HD Microfinish Blush in Caught In The Act

  	I also love the eyeshadows because they are highly pigmented and gorgeous!


----------



## Mabelle (Mar 7, 2011)

Oooh, thats a hard one!!!

  	HD foundation
  	Face and Body Foundation
  	Shadows
  	star Powders
  	mist and fix

  	followed by just about everything else in the line


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 8, 2011)

DELETED


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 12, 2011)

*the aqua creams are my favourite product mufe make! amazing colour choices and they last so long!
  	*aqua liners - again great colour choices and they last ages on my oily lids without smudging
  	*aqua lip liner - guys you need the red one! it makes wearing red lips so hassle free!


----------



## lorrainelu (Apr 2, 2011)

my choices have to be
  	1 HD foundation;
  	2 face and body foundation
  	3full cover concealer
  	4aqua cream
  	5HD setting powder


----------



## MAChostage (Apr 2, 2011)

For you WOC, does that HD setting powder come of as chalky or "off" at all?  I put a smidge on the back of my hand while in Sephora recently and could see a little bit of a whitish cast.  I was also surprised that it had little sparkles in it.


----------



## EngineerBarbie (Apr 7, 2011)

Quote:
 	Nope!  This powder blends in so beautiful. It is translucent and so finely milled.  At first it does have that whitish cast but when you blend it in that goes away and gives your skin a nice 'airbrushed' finish.  Since I discovered this product I use it with my Mat Velvet+ foundation practically every day.

  	Oh, here are my five top MUFE products:


 		Aqua Cream 	
 		Mat Velvet+ foundation (an oily girl's DREAM!!!) 	
 		HD Powder 	
 		Diamond eye shadows 	
 		Aqua Eyes liner


----------



## HeatherMua1 (Apr 8, 2011)

This is hard but top 5 from me are:

  	Super Matte Loose Powder
  	Aqua lip liners
  	Mat Velvet foundation
  	Cake Eyeliner
  	Shine On Highlighter


----------



## TaRaNeeM (Jun 16, 2011)

star powders (have so many and i love them all)
  	#92 eyeshadow
  	hd elixer
  	mist & fix spray (AWESOMENESS)
  	face and body foundation


----------



## apocalypgloss (Aug 10, 2011)

1) HD Foundation
  	2) HD Elixir (skin saver!)
  	3) Aqua Creams
  	4) Rouge Artist Intense
  	5) Aqua Liner


----------



## Busttamuv3 (Aug 10, 2011)

How is the coverage on duo mat powder and is it comparable to MAC studio fix powder?

  	My top 5 is:
  	MUFE HD blushes
  	MUFE eyeshadow pans (so much product)
  	MUFE star powder in 940 (so pretty as a cheek highlighter)
  	MUFE aqua creams (great as bases)
  	MUFE HD powder


----------



## coffee1 (Jan 20, 2012)

i haven't tried enough products to have five faves, but my two favorites are:

  	HD foundation
  	HD blush

  	i also like the hd powder, green primer, and aqua creams, but they aren't AMAZING like the foundation & blush


----------



## drchick890 (Feb 5, 2012)

hd foundation
	ful coverage concealer
	all matte eyeshadows
	eyeliners
	lip liners


----------



## dolcevita2 (Mar 1, 2012)

My top 5 would be:

  	1. Face & Body Foundation
  	2. HD setting powder (the best setting powder ever)
  	3. Cream Camouflage palette
  	4. The Aqua Liners (The color is gorgeus and the staying power is amazing)
  	5. RA Lipstick in #24 (HG lipstick for me)


----------



## dorni (Jun 6, 2012)

hd primer in green (yay,redness covered and no greyish looking skin)
  	aqua creams
  	cream concealer
  	all matte eyeshadows
  	firming foundation


----------



## angieangel (Aug 18, 2012)

HD foundation Full coverage concealer Sculpting/contour kit Lipsticks Eyeshadows


----------



## infinitize (Jul 29, 2014)

Full coverage concealer 
  HD setting powder 
  Diamond powder 
  Duo mat foundation 
  and mat velvet foundation!


----------

